# Fragilité de l'iPod Classic



## Jokeer (18 Mai 2010)

Je m'interroge sur la fiabilité et la solidité du  disque dur composant l'iPod Classic, j'aurais aimé savoir s'il était si  fragile qu'on le prétend. 

Par exemple, le disque dur est-il endommagé au moindre petit choc (par  exemple, secousses dans la poche d'une veste ou lorsqu'on le prend dans  la main et qu'il subit des mouvements assez brusques) ou alors, est-il  endommagé uniquement en cas de chute sur un sol dur ou autres ? 

J'aimerais avoir une réponse concise car si sa fragilité est extrême, ça  pourrait être un frein à l'achat. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2010)

J'ai eu un iPod photo (je crois que c'était sa dénomination, disque dur de 30 Go) et il a tenu 2 ans, après quoi disque dur mort 

Du coup je me suis acheté un Touch


----------



## Jokeer (18 Mai 2010)

Bah en fait, c'est le seul iPod disposant de suffisamment de mémoire pour stocker mon immense bibliothèque iTunes (plus de 120 Go) donc j'ai pas vraiment le choix pour l'achat.

Après, si je dois racheter un iPod quelques mois après que le disque dur de 'iPod Classic ai lâché ...

Donc, je répète ma question : est-il vraiment solide (du moins, aux chocs minimes) ou alors, dès le moindre effleurement avec une surface solide (meuble, sol, lit ...), il rend l'âme ?


----------



## G34 (18 Mai 2010)

Mon iPod (dock connector) 40 GB date de 2003 et fonctionne encore parfaitement... (à part l'autonomie de la batterie qui a évidemment chuté drastiquement)


----------

